# computer does not start and power pulsing



## zykio (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello, i have one of these computer that is big enough to have lots of fun and i am a computer tech which built it pieces by pieces.

What happened is that sunday night, my online game was on and i went out of the room and few minutes after when i came back in my computer was having every possible lights, even the mouse (razer mouse) lights going on and off like if my system was completely pulsing like heartbeat or electrical power on and off every seconds.

My girlfriend told me that she heard just before that my computer restarted by itself and now does not power on at all .. just the lights and fans all over pulsing on and off quickly now almost 2 to 3 times per seconds.

To put my system down completely i have even to use the master switch behind the psu to bring it off completely.

No images at all when starting the power and just all lights blinkings including the fans too.

i went to buy a rocket fish psu 700 watts which has 550 watts continuous and still the same problem, i have unplugged everything one by one to try to pin point and the two last thing that i see would be either the mobo itself or the cpu.

I don't think a cpu would create that symptom .. ? and hard to test the mobo if you don't have one handy ...

Any advises or experiences on these symptoms or if really it means that my mobo went dead ? :4-dontkno

Thank you in advance friends,

mobo: asus p5b with cpu core 2 quad
video: nvidia gtx 260 (pci-e)
2 x sata drive
1 ide dvd burner
3 gigs ram
psu: 700 watts rocket fish


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

When the other psu went, it probably took the mobo with it. Not sure
of the quality of the new psu, from what reading ive done about it, it 
seems ok, just overpriced. Maybe someone else knows more about it.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

What was the old psu? 

Have to agree with manic, sounds like it was surging in it's death throes, and took out your board with. If that's all it took out. 

I'd try a bench test, but not too hopeful there. Absolute minimum of motherboard, cpu and hsf, ram, video. No drives, no usb, no kb or mouse. All you want is some sort of display, anything at all. Of course, clear your cmos, that's always a good plan.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html 

Heard good and bad with Rocketfish, would never use one myself. Any psu labelled to sound like more than it is just doesn't cut it with me. Probably got it at Futureshop eh. They're good for returns, so if you end up calling the board dead, why not see if you can get your coin back and get something different, like a Corsair TX750. Hard to find decent components without ordering online, and places like FS and Staples are either overpriced or junk.


----------



## zykio (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello again guys and thank you for the replies .. 

i'm still in the step to buy a new mobo since even when i remove barely everything ... even the video card it is still pulsing and no bips .. 

i will go maybe toward an asus p5k or p5q .. the p5q (the p5q-e or anything else) seems interresting but i have been too long out of the scene of field tech to know which asus i should get to run my quad .. and the rest of my stuff with quality and efficiency. If any of you know for sure of a good mobo asus that could run a geforce gtx 260 superclocked + cpu core 2 quad on socket 775 and maybe ddr2 .. otherwise i will have to look for 4 gig ddr3 .. and that you have the place to sit everything (especially that long video card) please i welcome your suggestions...

As per my old psu it was a cooler master 500 watts with 16 a on each 12 v ... 

my new one .. rocket fish 700 (550 watts continuous) is a bit better for 4 x 12 volts outputs.

if i understand correctly you are telling me guys that for my rocket fish .. 149$ is too much paid for the quality it is ? and yes ahaha i got it at futureshop since in orleans .. next to Ottawa it is hard to find the little shop that make sense and online i miss a little bit the patience or dont want to pay a lot just for shipping ...

Am i really better to exchange the psu for something else ?

thanks a lot for any details and suggestion guys ray:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If at all possible, change the rocketfish out for a Corsair, a Seasonic, or a PC Power & Cooling supply. You would not regret it if you did.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

As Tumbleweed36 mentioned, it would be a good thing to change to one of the quality brands mentioned above. They would call that psu a 550 watt, peak wattage doesn't really count. The GTX 260 needs a decent supply, it's a beauty of a card.

Was tough finding a decent store in Ottawa, but one of CanadaComputers outlets is there, they have 7 in stock at the Rideau location. 130 bucks after rebate, and twice the psu, compared to the rocketfish. http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=015709&cid=PS.532 

P35 boards are getting a tad difficult to find. They do have quite a few P45 of course. The P5Q is the least expensive of the non-budget boards. 130 after rebate, and 2 in stock. http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=018817&cid=MB.157 
And the P5Q-E is 160 after rebate, same thing, 2 in stock in Rideau. http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=018815&cid=MB.157


----------

